# Ivermectin as flea control?



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

So I was talking to my mom's b/f. Well back when he used to train **** dogs(he used to compete in the UKC game hunts or such)and he said they used Ivermectin, he said it was a horse wormer. And they gave it to them orally, once a month to control fleas and ticks. And I would assume he knows what he's talking about, but I wanted to check. If it does work, it only costs like 12 bucks at the farm supply store, and the tube lasts like a year. 

Anyone ever heard of this? I did some research and saw that Ivermectin is used for skin parasites, like mange, but nothing about it being specifically used for fleas and ticks.

Thanks!


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Ivermectin used for: 

- Parasites (skin & ears)
- Mange 
- Internal parasites 
- Heartworms

Ivermectin Not used for:

- Fleas & ticks 
- Tapeworms
- Fungus 

Sorry but if he actually told you it helps with fleas & ticks he was fooling you. There is NO way it kills or prevents them b/c if you are using a heartworm medication like "Heartgard or Iverhart" The main ingredient in them is Ivermectin. So if it was the case folks would have not to purchase flea products.


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

geisthexe said:


> Ivermectin used for:
> 
> - Parasites (skin & ears)
> - Mange
> ...


This is correct.

I bet wingman is thinking of Sentinel, it supposedly prevents fleas and protects against heartworm, but ivermectin does not.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

ivermectin works for flea control. and i will stand firm on that


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I know it works, but on the same note it's not administered at a safe level for your dog for it to be effective. The only reason I know it works is that I was treating a dog for mange that was previously not on any flea/tick nor heartworm control. She had several ticks on her and they all died, but AGAIN this is when the medication is administered at high doseages given daily which are only called for in extreme circumstances such as for a mange mite infestation.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

He said that it comes in a dispenser for horses. Where you twist and it clicks once, and that is the monthly dosage. I would assume he's not full of it, just because he's been thru hundreds of dogs in his day, and even with his dogs running thru the woods and such, they were still flea/tick free.

And now from you guys I see mixed reviews. Some say it DOES work, others say it doesn't. HMM!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

The one click is sufficient for heartworm prevention not flea control. I mean, by all means test it out and let us know how it goes, but I don't think i'd do it to my dogs. I do use Invermectin for heartworm prevention, and it costs me 45 bones for the name brands stuff in the liquid form which will do 7 dogs for well over three years, but i know how to use the doseages for safe levels. Invermectin isn't something to really fool around with because it's so potent yanno?


----------

